# my new kitten tokki



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

I just got her maybe 2-3wks ago,she's almost 5mths old,she's so cuute & I had to share her lol


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Aw, she's adorable! She looks like my cat Sargeant.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

She's so cute! ;D


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i loveeeeeeee orange kitties 

so i'm very much jealous


----------



## FrenchMartini (Nov 19, 2008)

Awwww *makes inaudible squeeling noise from the cuteness, like a girl* What a gorgeous little face!

I want another one!!!!


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Awww look at the baby kitty! Too sweet.


----------

